

Leaked Memo Says Apple Provides Backdoor To Governments - gtklocker
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/01/08/069204/leaked-memo-says-apple-provides-backdoor-to-governments

======
cleverjake
dupe - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3439700>

